# The World's Most Awesome Santa Hat EVER.



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I made the world's most awesome Santa hat. :whistlin:

To start, the cast of characters:










Deep red wool for the hat, black dupioni silk for the lining, and an Icelandic sheepskin for the trim around the edge of the hat.

I cut out the hat, and sewed it together. I don't have a picture of that, sadly. 

But it was missing something. So, I decided to weave some tablet weaving trim. So, I made this Christmassy trim:










Perfect. 

After about 8-10 hours of work (total), with a lot of breaks to talk to customers in my shop, I had this:










Everyone here seems to love it. I've even had people ask about one of their own, but they balk a little bit at the price. 

I don't think this hat will leave my head during daylight hours until after Christmas. It is everything I ever wanted in a Santa hat. Warm, and soft, and completely unique! :bouncy:


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

just awesome. love the santa hat


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Very NICE!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Fantastic job SvenskaFlicka! I love the woven trim


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

That is ADORABLE!


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

WOW, awesome hat!!


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Hat, what hat, beautiful 

Just kidding, looks great. :grin:


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Beautiful, the icelandic trim has got to be Warm!


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

Wow, impressive!


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

WooHoo! That is a AWSOME HAT!! Great Job!


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thats fantastic! I love your tablet weaving.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

LOVE your hat!!!!!!
(what other kinds do you make, Svenska?)


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Well, I make Viking four-panel beanie hats, and pioneer sun bonnets, and I once knit some ear flap ski hats out if self-striping sock yarn for my brothers... And I made a tricorn once. That's about it in the hat department. 
I'm glad you guys all like it!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh, your hat is amazing. I love how the tassel is the fringe from the weaving.
Nice to see your pretty face too. 

Beautiful work!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

That's great! I'd like one in brown so I can wear it all winter.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Traditional, yet unique. Make a couple to sell for 2012.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm planning to put one on Etsy at least, and one of my friends wants one for his mom for Christmas next year. 

I feel like a little elf that ran away with Santa's hat... Hee-hee!


----------

